# Dooby's First Bath



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

This is Dooby having her first bath. Do you think she needs a bigger and deeper bath? She seems to be struggling to get her wings as wet as she'd like. What do you think?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, what a cutie!!  You could try misting her with a clean spray bottle full of warm water. That way she can get her whole self wet.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Good idea. I've tried misting her when she's out and about, but she just flies off, but I didn't try when she was in the bath, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

She is so adorable!! And she is definately loving that bath lol  I can't wait until I get mine!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Try when she is preening. Mine will run away if they are not preening when i start. They get right into it if i get them while preening


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh good tip!! I'll try that as well. Thanks.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

dooby looks so cute having her first bath  my Ollie loves going in the bathroom sink for his bath its just the right size I fill it up with a bit of warm water and he loves to splash around where as Georgie hates it and won't go in at all she likes going in the shower.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I've tried her in the shower, but she didn't like that too much. I haven't tried the bathroom sink though.........that might be a possiblity! LOL.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I've tried her in the shower, but she didn't like that too much. I haven't tried the bathroom sink though.........that might be a possiblity! LOL.


you never know she just might like it


----------

